# Amboyna Burl Jr. Retro



## gerryr (Mar 10, 2008)

I got the wood from Nolan several months ago and this piece looked like it might be interesting.  Gold titanium Jr. Retro rollerball kit from Aaron.  The finish is CA.






Comments are welcome and thanks to those who take the time to comment.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a beauty Gerry!![]  Perfect fit and finish!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gerry, very nice work.  My questions are asked only because I know you take far more care in your photos that the average joe like me.

The shine line only extends part of the length of the pen.  Is that purposeful, or would it be better to have a longer shine line to show off the finish?

Is it just my screen, or is the color of the gold titanium washed out a bit?

Those questions aside, it certainly is a pen anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 10, 2008)

I borrowed a copy of the Photo and viewed it at 2X.  Perfect fit at each intersection of wood and metal.  Finish is crystal clear throughout the entire length of both barrels.  Photo is in focus throughout.  Having not seen the new Dayacomm gold titanium, it appears to be much less intensely gold than Bereak kits.  Either that or the picture may be a hair over exposed.  Top quality work, as usual.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 10, 2008)

Gerry,as always your craftmanship is great but as Cav said the Gold seems washed out to me also.

That being said you can send it to me for further review..

Almost like the prop as well as spike


----------



## gerryr (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, I think the photo is a bit over-exposed and I don't know why it should be.  Everything is exactly the same as it has been for a couple of weeks and the ones I've put on my website aren't over-exposed.  Maybe the camera was in a hurry tonight.

To answer Cav's question, the length of the shine line probably has something to do with the shape of the pen and the angle of the pen to the camera, but I'm not at all sure.  I have some plastic pens that I'll be working on tomorrow or the next day and I will try to get the shine line lllllooooonnnnnnnggggggger just for you.


----------



## R2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!![^]


----------



## tcmoog (Mar 11, 2008)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 11, 2008)

looks good gerry, nice job.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome pen, excellent finish too![][8D]


----------



## igran7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work Gerry [] Your finish is flawless!


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## VisExp (Mar 11, 2008)

Outstanding work Gerry. 

I'm starting to see what you mean about the lighter background making the pen stand out


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 11, 2008)

NPGJ

(Hey, if I can't find anything wrong with it, what else can I say???)


----------



## Nolan (Mar 11, 2008)

I wish I could take that crappy of a photo  I would wet myself if my photos looked that good. Maybe after my upcomeing class. Very nice work Gerry.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2008)

gerry,
I got a little anal with looking at your photo since you always take the time to offer photography help to all who ask.  After a couple of folks said that it seemed the gold was a tad washed out I went to your web site and did a bit of comparing.  The color and tone on the Ti Jr Retro and the Ti Jr Gent DIW on your site is the same, so your consistency on your photography is down right scary.  Now if you have the photo on screen and hold a Ti Jr Gent up to the screen I can see why the Ti seems washed out.  Then again Cav was probably comparing it to an old 10k.

As for the reflection line I have mixed feelings on this one.  It is easy to go into the photo with CS3 and remove the line with the cloning tool and nobody can tell until you magnify the photo.  With that being said that line helps to show how shiny the finish is.  So personally I am kind of torn between leaving it in and taking it out.

With all that being said the pen looks great and I would love to see the side opposite the clip.  Nolan blanks are always top of the line.

Mike


----------



## avbill (Mar 11, 2008)

Gerry is correct:
"To answer Cav's question, the length of the shine line probably has something to do with the shape of the pen and the angle of the pen to the camera, but I'm not at all sure."  

The shine is proportionate to the angle of the light and the subject in relationship to the axles to the film plain.   The drop off of the light is do to the curvature of the pen.  The second part to the photo is if Gerry took his camera setup and placed the camera maybe ten feet backwards the light reflection will increase more.  At the same time the subject would become smaller. 

Not only is this one fine pen  but the photograph is A-1.  If I were to nic-pick this photo if you look close at it you will see a narrow reflection from the cap of the pen to the base of the pen about a 1/16th  wide.  It's a reflection of the area on the ceiling, which is not getting any direct light for the florescence tube. 

Bill Daniels


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> 
> you will see a narrow reflection from the cap of the pen to the base of the pen about a 1/16th  wide.  It's a reflection of the area on the ceiling, which is not getting any direct light for the florescence tube.
> ...



I can easily fix that and will.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 11, 2008)

See now that's the kinda work that got me interested in turning pens for myself.
Absolutely gorgeous workmanship: fit and finish are stunning.
Unaxol, Lacquer, or CA?


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

Unaxol is lacquer, but this is a CA finish - as noted above.


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 11, 2008)

thats one lovely piece of wood, tied up nicely in a beautiful pen.
many thanks for giving me something to aspire to.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> gerry,
> I got a little anal with looking at your photo since you always take the time to offer photography help to all who ask.  After a couple of folks said that it seemed the gold was a tad washed out I went to your web site and did a bit of comparing.  The color and tone on the Ti Jr Retro and the Ti Jr Gent DIW on your site is the same, so your consistency on your photography is down right scary.  Now if you have the photo on screen and hold a Ti Jr Gent up to the screen I can see why the Ti seems washed out.  Then again Cav was probably comparing it to an old 10k.
> ...



No Mike I wasn't comparing it to one of yours.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 11, 2008)

Great wood, great kit, great photo, great work.

I like it!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna make a pen like that ! And take pictures like that ! Thank you Gerry ! [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, the first photo was a bit over-exposed and Mike wanted to see the side opposite the cap so here it is.  I increased the shutter speed from 1/15 to 1/20 to make it a bit darker.





Edit:  Looks like 1/20 still isn't fast enough.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gerry, great job! That is a beautiful pen!


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice finish.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually gerry the Ti color looks pretty good in this photo.  I also like the slight reflection below in the plexi.  Thanks for taking the time and showing the back side.  The sap looks like a lions mane to me.  One thing that I find conflicting is what side of the pen to show.  Abalone Jewelers here in Zionsville, the Private Reserve people, display all of their pens with the clip side down.  I have also been taught that the clip goes on the opposite of the best side.  On a Baron or Jr Gent. I understand this concept as the clip is plain.  On the kits with nice clips this does not always hold true in my way of thinking. 

Not meaning to steal your thread gerry but since you have some of the best photographs on IAP I wanted your thoughts on this as well as others. 

Mike


----------



## gerryr (Mar 11, 2008)

I always struggle with where to put the clip, except on Eagle's cross blanks and then it's easy.  I certainly don't have any particular method.


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to be able to turn a pen like that, let alone take a picture like that when I grow up. Great work, as usual


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 11, 2008)

Gerry,great looking from both sides. Mike you brought up a good point,Diane has been after me to move the clips to the planer side.Maybe we should move this to the penturning forum.





> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Actually gerry the Ti color looks pretty good in this photo.  I also like the slight reflection below in the plexi.  Thanks for taking the time and showing the back side.  The sap looks like a lions mane to me.  One thing that I find conflicting is what side of the pen to show.  Abalone Jewelers here in Zionsville, the Private Reserve people, display all of their pens with the clip side down.  I have also been taught that the clip goes on the opposite of the best side.  On a Baron or Jr Gent. I understand this concept as the clip is plain.  On the kits with nice clips this does not always hold true in my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats a very good looking pen. Well done.I love the Jr Retro.


----------

